# sportsmans license



## mmcdani (Jun 7, 2016)

what all does this cover? im new to GA and need a  license to cover hunting and fishing. state duck stamp and management areas


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 7, 2016)

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/licenses-permits-passes


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 7, 2016)

Resident Sportsman's Licenses are a Great Deal!
Resident sportsmen save $5 annually ($55/year compared to $60/year) when purchasing a resident sportsman's license which covers most state hunting and fishing privileges including hunting, big game, WMA, Georgia waterfowl conservation, fishing (fresh and salt water) and trout (excludes the alligator license and federal duck stamp; still must obtain the free deer harvest record, free deer-dog license and free HIP license each season).


----------



## mmcdani (Jun 12, 2016)

thanks for the info, I was hoping that's what all it covered


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 12, 2016)

I get mine free in November


----------



## mmcdani (Jun 13, 2016)

I got another 10 or 14 years


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 14, 2016)

i get mine free right now


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 14, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> i get mine free right now



Somebody paid


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 15, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Somebody paid



birthday present right before i turned 16 so i have never paid for a hunting or fishing license in the state of GA.


----------



## strutlife (Jun 18, 2016)

Also now have to obtain turkey tags for turkey season.


----------



## across the river (Jun 18, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> birthday present right before i turned 16 so i have never paid for a hunting or fishing license in the state of GA.



I bought a lifetime in Georgia before I moved the South Carolina and then bought one in South Carolina before I moved back to GA.  Worth every penny in both states.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 19, 2016)

across the river said:


> I bought a lifetime in Georgia before I moved the South Carolina and then bought one in South Carolina before I moved back to GA.  Worth every penny in both states.


I wish I had just done that many years ago. Best advice that some one has given. I have spent allot more money over the years one year at a time. I will get my over the 65 mark in November and I will apply for my free one then.


----------



## across the river (Jun 19, 2016)

You really can't beat it.  I bought the Georgia one over 15 years ago, so I have been in the black for several years now over purchasing a resident sportsman license.  If you figure in the non-resident and alligator licenses I would have had to buy too, I'm actually way ahead.  I know that people don't like to dropping $500 on a hunting license, but it really is a great deal, especially if you are young.   Like everything else, you know the prices on the yearly ones aren't going down over the years.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 19, 2016)

across the river said:


> You really can't beat it.  I bought the Georgia one over 15 years ago, so I have been in the black for several years now over purchasing a resident sportsman license.  If you figure in the non-resident and alligator licenses I would have had to buy too, I'm actually way ahead.  I know that people don't like to dropping $500 on a hunting license, but it really is a great deal, especially if you are young.   Like everything else, you know the prices on the yearly ones aren't going down over the years.


exactly. This is great advice. No one can tell you what the price may be a year from now. Like I said I wish I had done it years ago.


----------



## OEB0630 (Jun 22, 2016)

I get mine free too....but I would much rather have my missing parts/pieces back, and have to pay for a license! LOL

It's all good!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 22, 2016)

OEB0630 said:


> I get mine free too....but I would much rather have my missing parts/pieces back, and have to pay for a license! LOL
> 
> It's all good!


Yes sir I know you would


----------

